# Lower control arm work



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Ladies and gentlemen, I have finally completed the work on my lower control arms (90 sentra). I've never really done work like this before, so it has been an experience (I think I spent twice as much on new tools than on parts and labor). I've also swapped out the rotors and brake pads, and replaced the left wheel bearing. Next and final step to completing my car's overhaul is to replace the engine/tranny motor mounts. I just wanted to thank the boards in general, cuz I would never have been able to do the lower control arm bushings without information from here. This place kicks ass.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh, and does anyone have any extra motor mounts they can spare for a b12?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

i've got motor mounts for an e16i which i believe i read on the forums somewhere that they would work on a GA16i. Does anyone disagree or back me up cuz i'm not sure. 
BTW where did you get all your parts from? I'm about to put in some new control arm bushings and while i'm down there i might do something about the bearings too.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> *i've got motor mounts for an e16i which i believe i read on the forums somewhere that they would work on a GA16i. Does anyone disagree or back me up cuz i'm not sure.*


 ***** No, they are different.





> BTW where did you get all your parts from? I'm about to put in some new control arm bushings and while i'm down there i might do something about the bearings too. [/B]


 ***** I'd like to know where you got the lower control arm bushings from? Nissan doesn't sell them separately.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> *BTW where did you get all your parts from? I'm about to put in some new control arm bushings and while i'm down there i might do something about the bearings too. *


I went to two places online. One was Boozak.com, the other, was importcarparts.com. Cheap as hell, the bushings were like $10 bucks, and so was the ball joint. But I'm a little lost as to bearings. As far as I know, the lower control arms only have one ball joint, and 2 bushings, a front and a rear.


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

Galimba1 said:


> *I went to two places online. One was Boozak.com, the other, was importcarparts.com. Cheap as hell, the bushings were like $10 bucks, and so was the ball joint. But I'm a little lost as to bearings. As far as I know, the lower control arms only have one ball joint, and 2 bushings, a front and a rear. *


It cost me 15$ea to have the ball joints pressed out/in. And did your ball joints come with zirk fittings?


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Webfoot said:


> *It cost me 15$ea to have the ball joints pressed out/in. And did your ball joints come with zirk fittings? *


Zirk fittings? Sorry, I don't know what those are. The ball joint was from Perfect Circle. I think it's pretty generic, as I've never heard of the name, but the dust boot is just held on the lower end by a removable clip (No, not the C-clip). The clip was removed, and the ball joint pressed in w/no problems. Total work cost me $40 (I had to go to 2 diff. mach. shops cuz the first one didn't figure out how to press in the joint without destroying the clip).


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

hey about the fittings, what's the deal? I've seen some with and some without. Are the one's without the fitting supposed to be permenantly lubricated or something?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Galimba1 said:


> *Zirk fittings? Sorry, I don't know what those are. *


It's a fitting for a grease gun so you can keeps the joints properly lubricated.


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> *It's a fitting for a grease gun so you can keeps the joints properly lubricated. *


Yea, what he said. 

I bought 15$ ball joints and they didnt have zirk fittings. I forget the brand but they had a light blue boot around them. When I picked up the control arms from NAPA, they gave me one like the ones I bought online and one with a zirk fitting. I dint say nutton to them cuz all the expensive ones online had the fitting. In fact, all my cars have the fittings. 

When I went to bleed the brakes on the Neon, the bleeders were packed with grease. No doubt the work of a geneous at Jiffy Lube.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

wow, some people just never catch on.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

As far as lower control arm bushings, you guys can use the energy suspension ones for the B13s. I put some on my g/f's car and the lower control arm is very stiff. Just some food for thought.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *As far as lower control arm bushings, you guys can use the energy suspension ones for the B13s. I put some on my g/f's car and the lower control arm is very stiff. Just some food for thought. *


 Thats good info boost_boy. Thanks.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *As far as lower control arm bushings, you guys can use the energy suspension ones for the B13s. I put some on my g/f's car and the lower control arm is very stiff. Just some food for thought. *


Damn, wish I knew that 2 weeks earlier.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

so the ball joints with the grease fitting would probably be the best kind to use or would the other be better since it seems to not need to be greased?


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> *so the ball joints with the grease fitting would probably be the best kind to use or would the other be better since it seems to not need to be greased? *


I thought it depended on how long the ball joint boot lasted. I could see how useful zirk fittings are, but only if the boot leaked (like refill joint w/grease every 3k miles). I guess since I don't pop the ball joint off very often, zirk fittings aren't totally necessary. Besides, if a problem does occur within 3 years, its warrantied. Oh well, I'm just speculating.


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

Galimba1 said:


> *I thought it depended on how long the ball joint boot lasted. I could see how useful zirk fittings are, but only if the boot leaked (like refill joint w/grease every 3k miles). I guess since I don't pop the ball joint off very often, zirk fittings aren't totally necessary. Besides, if a problem does occur within 3 years, its warrantied. Oh well, I'm just speculating. *


To those of you running out to grease your ball joints for the first time.
ONE OR 2 PUMPS MAX!!! You can blow the boot with too much goo.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hehe, I was bored waiting for a replacement strut assembly to come in, so I painted a lower control arm:



















I'll do the other one next week


----------

